# Free teacher job application resources



## TEACHERGRADUATE (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi,

I just completed my degree and searching to find job application / key selection criteria resources. No unis or gov't education authorities offer assistance to grads! 

Searching online and found this brilliant free resource that every grad should check out!-If you know of any more please let me know. 

FREE ONLINE RESOURCES by Emergency Teachers Australia Pty Ltd ( emergencyteachers. com in the "Links" area: Career Job tips, Job Application Key Selection Criteria Example Templates, Classroom Management, Professional Development, Literacy & Numeracy Online Class activities. I highly recommend this site, it's brilliant!


----------

